# Job Offer



## Micro Dot (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi, I have just been offered a job in Dubai for AED 360,000 / year. I have to arrange my own accommodation, transport, medical etc. No children, just my wife and me.....

Is this a good offer, would I be able to live comfortably ??? Any suggestions would be appreciated.... Thanks in advance....
Micro Dot...


----------



## matrix^2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Dear its very good offer ,,,

you can take excellent three bed room flat by 100,000 - 120000 and have the rest on hand specially there are no children (hope u will get  ) ..so no schools,,

THE OFFER is excellent ,,go on ,,wish you best of luck


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

All depends on what the job is, but it's certainly a liveable salary.

Not sure where you'd get a 3 bedroom apartment for AED 100k a year though (or why you'd need one) so I'd ignore the advice above.


----------



## matrix^2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Gavtek said:


> All depends on what the job is, but it's certainly a liveable salary.
> 
> Not sure where you'd get a 3 bedroom apartment for AED 100k a year though (or why you'd need one) so I'd ignore the advice above.


I have given him an option ,mabe he wants to have big flat,,

thank you for your reply ,,so kind of you


----------



## Micro Dot (Mar 27, 2015)

Matrix / Gavtek, hey thanks for the tips and advice... all noted.... actually I am looking for a three bedroom apartment, ( loads for friends threatening to come over for a free holiday )!!!!! But can't seem to find any within that budget, only two bedroom !!!??? Maybe looking in the wrong place, been looking at Bussiness Bay area...cheers


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You won't get much change out of 100k for a one bedroom flat anywhere where westerners live IMO.

Do a search on Dubizzle or just Rentals and you'll find that a decent 3 bedroom anything starts with a 2 if you want to be anywhere near the sights and sounds of the centre.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Micro Dot said:


> Hi, I have just been offered a job in Dubai for AED 360,000 / year. I have to arrange my own accommodation, transport, medical etc. No children, just my wife and me.....
> 
> Is this a good offer, would I be able to live comfortably ??? Any suggestions would be appreciated.... Thanks in advance....
> Micro Dot...


So your new employer is based in the UAE? That would mean he has to pay based on your basic of 30k/month.

Really?

I'd not join them as they haven't a clue about the UAE.

I'd like to add good luck, but I won't.

What's the company do? Who owns it? Where is it based? Have you a copy of the company's legal status?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> You won't get much change out of 100k for a one bedroom flat anywhere where westerners live IMO.
> 
> Do a search on Dubizzle or just Rentals and you'll find that a decent 3 bedroom anything starts with a 2 if you want to be anywhere near the sights and sounds of the centre.


But that's less than a third of his salary biker guy, if his company is offering 30k a month as a basic, then that's easy.

A decent 3 bed starts with a 2? 

Really? I guess you've more money than sense.

And a fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

30,000 AED per month is a good salary to live comfortably without kids (education et al). But it still depends on how you live and spend, some people with higher salaries live in dept.

You have to keep in mind accommodation would swallow more than 30% of your salary. A good 2 bedroom apartment would cost you around 10K per month excluding electricity, housing fees, cleaning, and internet. As opposed to what's mentioned above, 120K can never get you a decent 3 bedrooms flat in Dubai, and without kids I think you would do great with a 2 bedroom flat.


----------



## Micro Dot (Mar 27, 2015)

A. Abbass thank you for your input.....

The Rascal ... hello.... not too sure what you are on about.... !!!???!!!.... you seem really pi---ed off over this, why is that ??? chill man....


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

The other points you're missing are funding medical insurance (wouldn't want to be without that here), rental of a car, flîghts home each year, utility bills such as DEWA and Internet/landline, mobile phone costs. Don't forget you will need a large amount of money for initial start up costs too for year rent in advance, deposits and agency fees plus all utility deposits. There are many hidden taxes! 
A few points to consider.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The reason Rascal is mentioning that, is that because if it's basic salary. is something that your end-of-service-benefit is based on. This is cash in lieu of a pension. Practically all employers will pay stonking allowances for housing, transport and provide medical - to avoid having to pay extra on this later. Perhaps these are paid by allowances, but your employer simply isn't providing any help.

Ergo, it smells a bit fishy - but he's not saying it's not legitimate. Frankly, I wouldn't work for anyone without medical, as that would sound dodgy to me.


----------

